# Mit Wavelab Stimmen leiser stellen



## Nino (13. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne wissen wie ich mit Wavelab Stimmen leiser stellen kann,
sodass nur noch die Melodie zu hören ist.
Würde mir auch nutzen wenn die Stimmen nur ein bisschen leiser gestellt sind 
Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mfg


----------



## Arno (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi Nino,

leider geht das mit Wavlab nicht, da die Songs so gemischt sind, dass die 
Stimme im Zentrum des Klangspektrums steht, soll heißen, dass die Stimme
mit dem Klang vermischt wurde.

Es gibt zwar ein Programm, mit dem Du die Stimme unterdrücken kannst, doch 
hört sich der Song nachher auch entsprechend an.

Aber Du kannst es ja mal versuchen, bei mir hörte sich das nachher wie ein Soundmatsch an.

Das Proggie nennt sich "Vocal Remover" von der Firma Anlaog X

Bis dann

Arno


----------



## Nino (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi,
hast recht, irgendwie ist das schon komplizierter als ich gedacht habe 
Trotzdem danke!

Mfg


----------

